# Do pregnancy symptoms come and go?



## Peanut78

I only really have bloating and slightly tender breasts (according to my calculations I am just over 6 weeks). The thing is it seems to come and go a bit. The bloating is just from mid-day to evening, but the tender breasts seem to be getting worse one day and hardly noticable the next i.e. today. My breasts were also looking more veiny - even that seems to have subsided somewhat... I am worried this means I am loosing the few symptoms I had and may mean I will have a miscarriage...? 

Anyone had this? Do symptoms come and go in early pregnancy?

:hug:

Sorry for my angst rants....:blush:


----------



## tasha41

Yes, I still experience this. I think it's pretty darn lucky I don't have to have sore boobs and nausea and heartburn, etc. every single day actually.. :) In early pregnancy, like where you are, the symptoms were barely there for me, the only one I really had was fatigue, and nausea right before bed.


----------



## Jkelmum

Yes mine come and go all the time x


----------



## becstar

So glad you posted this - I've been worrying too!


----------



## dizzy duck

Hi there. Im 9+3 now and still don't really have symptoms, I have tender breasts and fatigue but nothing else, no morning sickness though I do feel sick all day but this is fine by me. Near the begining I didn't believe I was pregnant as my symptoms came and went so this seems to be normal so try not to worry too much, Im sure they will get stronger soon. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, take care :hug: XX


----------



## meztisa

Mine are gone, except occasional nausea and slight cramps. But my back aches. :(


----------



## hopedance

my nausea and sickness does come and go, so do the cramps and fatigue. in moments where i feel fine i start to think i imagined having them in the first place. until i am back throwing up again, and then i remember..


----------



## NikiJJones

Yes: they definitely come and go. I worried myself stupid about this between 4 and 6 weeks. One day I was feeling sick and had really sore bbs. The nxt few days: nothing. Then it would all come back. I am just starting to accept it now. This morning I don't feel half as sick as the last 2 days, and already starting to panic again, but I am trying to remind myself that this has been happening for a few weeks now.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Peanut78

Well I just called the obstetrician's office to ask :blush:. They said it was perfectly normal and unless there was any bleeding it's nothing to worry about. I feel a bit silly as told the lady according to my "What to Expect when Expecting" book I should call my doctor if symptoms go..., again she told me everthing was fine and not to worry.... 
xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Thank god someone else posted this i got my bfp on saturday and then my symptoms basically all went except my sore nipples. Now i have cramps but i now they arent anything to worry about i had them last time its like am due on but the missing symtoms were worrying me and couldnt see the doc till wednesday glad am not the only one and its normal though


----------



## BunMum

I'm exactly the same! I'm 5+3 and was just thinking that I actually feel "normal". I have very sore boobs but when I'm wearing a decent bra they don't bother me unless I'm walking down the stairs and I feel the need to hold onto them! Apart from that, I'm very bloated towards the evening and get tired fairly easily. I'm just hoping I stay like this and don't develop morning sickness! 

I do worry that it means the baby isn't growing / there anymore but I guess that pain would indicate a problem and I shouldn't worry. I'm having another scan in 9 days so anything untoward would show up then.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Peanut78 said:


> I only really have bloating and slightly tender breasts (according to my calculations I am just over 6 weeks). The thing is it seems to come and go a bit. The bloating is just from mid-day to evening, but the tender breasts seem to be getting worse one day and hardly noticable the next i.e. today. My breasts were also looking more veiny - even that seems to have subsided somewhat... I am worried this means I am loosing the few symptoms I had and may mean I will have a miscarriage...?
> 
> Anyone had this? Do symptoms come and go in early pregnancy?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sorry for my angst rants....:blush:

Yes, they definitely come and go. Enjoy your "down" days!


----------



## MyLittleBean

This thread has helped me so much, thank you all x I have had symptoms for the last 6 days - headaches, cravings, tiredness, sore breasts, cramping.... and today nothing at all. completely scared me, so much so that i have been trawling the net for answers. I will hang in there. I'm 5 weeks and 1 day and my 1st doc appointment is monday... in the meantime i will take deep breaths and try to relax :) x


----------



## Peanut78

Yikes, that was my original post from 2 years ago :dohh:

Suffice to say everything was fine :thumbup:


----------



## BLC34

elley_baby248 said:


> Thank god someone else posted this i got my bfp on saturday and then my symptoms basically all went except my sore nipples. Now i have cramps but i now they arent anything to worry about i had them last time its like am due on but the missing symtoms were worrying me and couldnt see the doc till wednesday glad am not the only one and its normal though

Hiya - I had my BFP a week ago today and the only symptoms I've had are the dull aching 'i'm about to come on' cramps and sore nipples - both these come and go though. Take today, for example, I feel totally totally normal! Have to confess I even did another test today as I wanted to make sure it was still happening!! :blush:


----------



## menageriemom

So glad this thread has been pulled back up. :blush: Makes me feel much better. 

I had major symptoms the day of and after my BFP (shooting pains in BBs, backache, nausea, belly pinching), but they have settled a bit now and I mainly feel tired and tender breasts. My lines are still progressively darker, but can't see a doc til Monday at the earliest due to the holiday.


----------



## Kylarsmom

same here ladies! glad we arent alone! my bbs just hurt off and on today and not real bad, but yesterday i felt soooooo pregnant, my bbs were on fire, exhausted and cramping.. ive been so worried all day!


----------



## bohomama

Hi Ladies,

It sounds like were all in the same boat. Every other day, it seems that my symptoms disappear. Yesterday, for example, my boobs ached all over, yet today there is hardly any soreness. Same with headaches-one minute theyre there and the next theyre not. I know I shouldn't really complain about not having a headache or sore tatas, but when the symptoms are gone, I start to panic! I'm really glad that I found this thread!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have a new :witch: and her name is morning sickness! She'll come for weeks and then be really tricky and stop for a wee while and then BAM! she's back full force!


----------



## alexhb

I'm so glad others have posted about this! I've wondered about my symptoms coming and going the last week! Whew!


----------



## bohomama

Do any of you have mild lower back pain? I wouldn't think that it would start this early, but it started at 7dpo and has been one of my more constant symptoms.


----------



## SMFirst

This is a bit pathetic, but I had a pretty good wave of nausea today (around noon) and I actually felt a bit happy about it because I have not had any other symptoms that stuck around so I was actually kind of hoping this would be the beginning of MS, so it can make this pregnancy feel more real!


----------



## menageriemom

SMFirst said:


> This is a bit pathetic, but I had a pretty good wave of nausea today (around noon) and I actually felt a bit happy about it because I have not had any other symptoms that stuck around so I was actually kind of hoping this would be the beginning of MS, so it can make this pregnancy feel more real!

Every time I get nausea, I get excited! 

And bohomama, I've had mild to moderate lower back pain since the day of my BFP.


----------



## chippysgirl23

i wish the symtoms would stop coming ans just goooooooooooooooooooooo........yuck


----------



## bohomama

menageriemom, hearing that you've had the back ache symptom made me feel so much better!!! It's so reassuring to know that others are having similar experiences! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bubblej23

bohomama said:


> Do any of you have mild lower back pain? I wouldn't think that it would start this early, but it started at 7dpo and has been one of my more constant symptoms.

i had lower back ache from (believe it or not) 4dpo!!! and really bad cramping like i was about to start my period, my back ache came and went throughout the days and was quite painful at some stages, everything crossed its your first symptom :)


----------



## BellaD

So pleased that others are experiencing the same thing as I have been worrying myself sick about this!

I am very early (only 14dpo today) and only got my BFP on Thursday. All day that day and Friday I was nauseous and had to go to the toilet and be sick in work. Then yesterday and today I have felt completely normal so was worried that loss of symptoms could signify something bad......

Thanks all for the reassurance x


----------



## maybethisit

Thanks so much for this thread, i think I love you all...I went off food at 13dpo and have had dull cramps ever since, occasional and slight cm flow (also occasional lower back ache and killer headaches and very sore boobs). Was worrying to death about the cramps even though everyone says they're normal, and constantly checking the cm to make sure it's not blood. Then today the cramps and cm seem to have stopped and boobs not as sore so I have been semi-hysterical (yep, total basket case, I know this) thinking it's all going wrong. I think I'm now just sub-hysterical so this has helped ! xxx :wacko:


----------



## MinneGirl

Glad I found this...my symptoms seem to be gone today! My boobs aren't as sore and I'm hungry today..compared to feeling ill the past week. Ugh, this is going to be a long few weeks until my first scan. I would happily accept MS at this point!


----------



## salander

ha i could've easily have written this opener question as this is exactly how i feel! I do have v sore boobs and they haven't really eased up which gives me peace of mind and i do get really tired but no nausea, ms yet and the cramps have now eased up from last week....judging by all the comments this is so common and normal! Scan on monday to check all is ok (8 weeks) due to previous mc history and fertility problems....V excited but nervous too!


----------



## BabyBG

Mine are less severe after 4 weeks of vomiting and I cannot be more chuffed. Praying they won't come back in full force. Still not wanting to eat much though.:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm dying for mine to go away. Just go far far away :lol:


----------



## CamoQueen

This has been happening to me. My symptoms aren't so bad right now, probably because it's so early... I know with DS I didn't get my morning sickness full force 'til 6 weeks. So I'm of two minds -- I'm worried that I'm not more nauseous, but at the same time I'm enjoying being able to eat normally on most days.

I think I'll relax more about symptoms after my scan in January!:thumbup:


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

*BUMP*
Just i would bump this, since this is how i currently feel. Sick for the pass 2 day and then today nothing. So these post are reassuring.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My sickness started about 5 weeks, went away for 2 days and then I was bedridden for about 5 weeks until we went to visit California where my sickness went away for a week and a half and then came back when we came back and I ended up in hospital with IV fluid drip.....so I would say, yes, they come and go :lol:


----------



## hollyw79

A great reminder post!


----------



## dreamer1978

It is a great reminder post. I have been wondering why my boobs haven't been sore today, and worrying about that! Good stuff to know though.


----------



## Junebugs

I am so glad i found this!!! My bb's have been so painful for the past 2 days and then suddenly today the pain was hardly even there!


----------



## readytta

My symptoms faded a couple of days ago but that also happened 2 weeks ago just before I had a scan and all was fine. Apparently it's normal for symptoms to come and go. So reassuring to hear! Thanks to OP for posting x


----------



## ftmama

thanks for all the info ladies. i have had sore breasts for weeks now and yesterday and today they seem to feel "normal". I am scheduled for a scan on tuesday and hope that all is okay with my little bean! im 9w1d!


----------



## Ventri

Thanks Everyone! this has been a wonderfully reassuring post!


----------



## starrbabes

Just came across this because I was freaking out today, very reassuring. I'm 5w5d and for the past two days have felt normal after spending the weekend on the couch with nausea and fatigue. Last year I had a missed miscarriage. I went in for my 8wk appt. to find it not a viable pregnancy. The doctor said it didn't appear to have made it past 5 wks. I do remember that at about 5.5wks I stopped "feeling" pregnant last time too, but I thought I was just one of the lucky ones with no symptoms. So, you can see why I'm freaking! The next 2.5 wks until my doc appt are going to be excruciating...


----------



## Junebugs

starrbabes said:


> Just came across this because I was freaking out today, very reassuring. I'm 5w5d and for the past two days have felt normal after spending the weekend on the couch with nausea and fatigue. Last year I had a missed miscarriage. I went in for my 8wk appt. to find it not a viable pregnancy. The doctor said it didn't appear to have made it past 5 wks. I do remember that at about 5.5wks I stopped "feeling" pregnant last time too, but I thought I was just one of the lucky ones with no symptoms. So, you can see why I'm freaking! The next 2.5 wks until my doc appt are going to be excruciating...

Don't worry mine were off and on all the time in the first trimester. You get used to if after awhile ;) ...lol


----------



## red mom2b

All my symptoms (except the sore boobs they are always there) come and go. They also change. For a while I had ms in the morning. Then I had it all day for a while. Then it went away for a week. Now I just have it at night. I can never predict how I will feel on any given day.


----------



## GraceyB

I had hardly any pregnancy symptoms at all ! I'm now 11 weeks and only just starting to get sick ! , I guess we can count ourselves as some of the lucky ones. Already had an early scan at epu and baby was fine. 

I wouldn't worry , just relax and enjoy it :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Thought I would bump this. I have the same anxiety (previous miscarriage, come and go symptoms, mild cramping). I don't feel the same a I did not last time I miscarried but I don't know what normal is since the only time I was pregnant, I miscarried. I am trying to ride it out until the first scan but it is hard.


----------



## hollyw79

Hang in there! I felt more symptoms with the baby I miscarried compared to the baby I just had three months ago. My symptoms DEFINITELY came and went and it scared me quite a bit.. its very true symptoms or lack thereof don't mean anything! :flower:


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you for the encouragement. It can be a bit taxing on the heart.


----------



## lauren26

So happy to see this thread!! I have been worrying as mine disappear for 3 or so days and then come back full force only to disappear again...The most consistent are fatigue and irritability. The tender breasts and sickness seem to come and go quite a bit. My nipples are always a little tender but that fluctuates, too! This is my first pregnancy after a long and hard road TTC, and I'm very early still, only 5.5 weeks or so, so I've been very nervous! My MS was pretty strong and consistent for about a week or so...it's been spotty since then. I don't know if I'm just managing it better.


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Great thread.....I feel so much better reading this. :dohh:
Miscarriage steals your joy when you become pregnant again.....


----------



## hollyw79

I originally posted in this thread over a year ago with my last baby. I'm pregnant again and literally have felt almost NOTHING short of maybe 5-6 times of slight queaziness & everything is great!!! I PROMISE symptoms mean nothing!! :hugs:


----------



## lauren26

Does it matter that my symptoms seemed to feel stronger earlier on?? They still come and go but for some reason it feels like thy were more intense earlier on, though it could be all in my head. My 6w scan is in one week and I'm sooo nervous!!


----------



## hollyw79

Not at all.. I felt that way in my last pregnancy- and then I was 7w0d going in for an u/s and felt FINE, I was soooo sure it was all over ... but nope!

No worries hun!!! :flower:


----------



## lauren26

Thank you!! It's so crazy how my assurance about this pregnancy changes on a daily basis! I totally thought it would be all rainbows and unicorns from the second I got a BFP to the second my baby was born and beyond! Anyway, that is very reassuring!


----------



## hollyw79

I know what you mean- I questioned EVERYDAY my symptoms last pregnancy as I had a miscarriage 2 months before conceiving him which made me ABSOLUTELY paranoid! The worry will still be there honestly.. it was for me anyway-- BUT, I promise it will get better with time and with each hurdle that you pass! 

I still can't BELIEVE I am preggo right now with how little I've felt tbh. :shrug: But I am and all is great~ I find out the sex of this LO Thursday! 

just try and take it ONE day at a time and don't let your symptoms rule your faith in the pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## lauren26

Wow...it's all just such a mystery!! I haven't had any mcs that I know of but the cycle I got a BFP was the cycle I had a lap to remove very severe endo and our 14th month trying. It makes total sense to me that we finally got our BFP with everything my doc cleared out and worked on, but it's definitely been difficult to adjust to this new, totally positive outcome and I have felt kind of guilty that I am not enjoying every second because of worrying when the symptoms go! Still, my husband is very level-headed and constantly says that if there's no blood and no severe cramps there is no reason to jump to conclusions. My first three bloods were great and I was already having shifting symptoms, so I suppose that's a good sign!! 

Congrats on this pregnancy!! I bet you're soooo excited to find out the sex :) Do you have boy and girl names picked out?


----------



## hollyw79

I give you credit after 14 cycles.. I think wanting it SO BAD makes you want to hold on even tighter thinking it helps control the situation but in reality it doesn't. ((sigh)) That's good your hubby is pretty level headed. Mine is as well, thank goodness! He was worried about me when I got preggo this time bc of how nervous I was the last time. 

that's a GREAT sign your b/w came back good! With my mc- that's how I knew it was going to fail- my numbers weren't rising. So- you have that in your favor PLUS any symptoms is just another affirmation of a strong pregnancy! :hugs: 

Don't have any names picked out yet... I'm guessing bc I Have 2 boys already, that I'll have another boy, lol.. but we shall see!!!! I'm counting down until Thursday morning! :haha:


----------



## lauren26

YES the blood work really eased my mind, and then immediately I thought, 'Oh no, my levels doubled in 30 hours, is that too fast and will I have a molar?' :wacko: I think that my mind is just so used to disappointment that it is taking every opportunity to panic, but you're right--we really can't control these things! And my docs said the blood work looked great, so now it's time to trust them. :)


----------



## Peanut78

Hi girls, I am the OP for this thread (way back in 2008) and as you can see from my tickers all was well! :thumbup: I had few symptoms in both my pg's and the few symptoms I had would definitly come and go abit. I think especially in the early days i.e. 6/7/8 weeks. 

Congrats and happy and healthy pg's to you both :happydance::kiss:


----------



## lauren26

Thank you!! I think I need to hear or read that every day...I was just lamenting that I feel liked mine are gone more than they are here, but in the beginning they seemed to get worse every day! It scares me that they seem to be fading, but honestly I don't know how well I can gauge their intensity from one week to the next.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I had AF like cramping and sore nipples in early pregnancy and those symptoms would come and go. I wasn't constantly cramping or experiencing sore nipples. Sometimes the pain would be worse then other times as well.


----------



## lauren26

The nurse told me today over the phone that the symptoms are from progesterone and not hcg as I had thought, and that progesterone levels fluctuate throughout the day and that our bodies can respond differently to it. She also said that soon I'd probably notice my symptoms disappear all together and not to worry about that! It made me feel soooo much better, and she said with her own child she only had fatigue and not one day of MS.


----------



## FeLynn

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peanut78

I never had MS either. With my second I would feel a bit "funny" and faint if I got very hungry, with first I didn't even have that. I was very tired and had on/off tender (.)(.)'s thats it! :flower:

Lauren happy the nurse put you at ease :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Glad to find this thread, having a major wobble today as BB's not so sore and I've convinced myself my IC test was lighter. No more testing for me apart from cb digi so I can see a 3+ then I'm done testing.


----------



## hollyw79

Hang in there Lady H! There will be MANY days where you might feel totally fine and it's VERY normal! :hugs:


----------



## lauren26

Lady H, I posted on here a couple of weeks ago with symptoms disappearing for a week at a time and have since seen my little beans HB at the 6w scan!! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## hdubbs

Hi ladies,
So I was looking for some thoughts/feedback on my situation... here it is.
I am on BC (loestrin fe) and have been since about April and before that have taken the pill for years on and off. In addition to the pill I frequently get UTI's and because of that I take antibiotics from time to time. I am usually pretty good about taking my BC, sometimes I might miss a day but will take it as soon as I remember (usually the enxt morning) and so on. Sometimes the time I take it will vary greatly though... as in a few hours difference from day to day. I guess I am jaded because I have been on it for years with long term partners and have never conceived.
My last period was on August 26 but it wasn't normal, I only scratched the surface on one tampon and barely even that and that was it for the entire flow. Now I thought it was strange but wasn't surprised becuase BC gives me pretty light periods, but not usually that light...
For mostly every day last week I began experiencing pelvic cramps (mainly on one side), abdominal pain, irregular bowel mvmts, intense mood swings, dizziness and nausea (minus the vomiting) mainly after I eat. The nausea would be mostly in the morning and evening and would hit really hard. My bbs feel slightly sore but nothing really noticeable. I took 2 tests and both of which were negative (prob would be too early anyway)...
Today and yesterday I have not really had any of the symptoms I described above. But I am so confused because the symptoms were SO intense and I just FELT prego... but not today.
Would you say there is a good chance I am pg and the symptoms are just coming and going or maybe this is all something else? It is just frustrating having to wait until when my next flow is supposed to come (not for 2 more weeks)...
Please share your insights/past experiences... THANKS SO MUCH!!! :shrug:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm not sure hdubbs.. I'd probably go see your doctor and have a blood test if you want to know for sure! :hugs:


----------



## MacwishingTop

Hi everyone 
It's so nice to see all these comments I'm 6w+3 days pregnant but I've had bleeding for day and a half bright red blood no clots no pain but symptoms have just gone today feel so sad have to wait till Monday for a scan not looking good :(


----------



## Chanchita91

I'm having the same thing, I'm 4+5 and my tender breasts seem to be getting less tender, been worried it could be a mc... only time will tell for me I suppose


----------



## lauren26

Do NOT worry!! I was so so worried and I am now 15e pregnant and everything is going great. My symptoms would leave for a week at a time and then come back. My SIL said her tender breasts disappeared almost immediately. Don't worry! :)


----------



## Heramys

I'm bumping this thread as its so great! Been panicking today and yesterday as my boobs not sore enough (barely when I touch them) which they have been and queasyness is better. Mild occasional cramps on top of that I totally freaked out! Scan is in 9 days and it feels like torture but I'll try and stay calm. 

xx


----------



## ferliemom

AAHHHHH!!!

I found this thread by googling, and joined the forum just to reply. 

THANK YOU, mamas! I was pulling in to Wig Out Central Station before reading this!

I am 5.1, pregnant with a surprise #2. Our son is 6.

The first week I found out, I felt very pregnant-- sore boobs, fatigue, lots of CM, occasional cramps, and other small signs.

Now, a week later, I feel... not that much! Occasional twinges, still have more CM, maybe a tiny bit dizzy now and then, and sore boobs that were super huge feel almost normal.

I am still super worried that something has happened to the pregnancy, but reading all your posts helped me so much, so thank you.

With my son, I had very few symptoms, but they gradually built up (itchy boobs, dizziness). I didn't have symptoms that lessened and came and went-- this is definitely much worse! :wacko:


----------



## kitten23

I am currently 3/4 weeks pg with my first and my symptoms are all over the place. One day my breasts feel huge and are really sore and I feel nauseous after I eat, then the next day, nothing. I was getting really worried. Especially after I felt some pain and had some spotting last week. I went to the drs and he said it's all perfectly normal but I can't help but worry every time my symptoms vanish! x


----------



## No5

glad i found this post..it seems we all are having smiler symptoms that come and go..


----------



## Baby2012

Phew! So glad I found this thread. I know they do but then your crazy mind takes over. Past few days I've been as sick as a dog & then last night & today fine! Reassuring to know others have felt like this x


----------



## pandora7673

Thank yall! I am 5 weeks and one day boobs real sore and swollen and two days later a little achy then almost normal. I still feel bloated and felt a little queezy this am but was a little concerned.I had three m/c 2 years ago and on edge. :wacko:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm glad to find this post. My symptoms have come and gone and they haven't been strong to start with.mI'm hoping it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Oswin

GreyGirl said:


> I'm glad to find this post. My symptoms have come and gone and they haven't been strong to start with.mI'm hoping it's nothing to worry about.

You're still very early to be having strong symptoms so don't worry. Mine didn't start properly till 8 plus weeks last time x


----------



## mayacat

There have been a few of us wondering this the last few days, I'm glad this post popped up again! Very reassuring that it's fairly normal for this time in pregnancy.


----------



## kenzaaay

i'm 8w3d and my m/s(or all day sickness lol) is so random! i'll be fine for 2 or 3 days, then bam.. it hits full force.


----------



## GreyGirl

Oswin said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad to find this post. My symptoms have come and gone and they haven't been strong to start with.mI'm hoping it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> You're still very early to be having strong symptoms so don't worry. Mine didn't start properly till 8 plus weeks last time xClick to expand...

Thank you :D Great to know it's normal for this early :)


----------

